# Was this in the Bridge Section????



## petermcc (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank god I do not design bridges, it would suck to be involved in this project.... :ZZZ:

Bridge.pdf


----------



## scottiesei (Nov 28, 2006)

:rotfl:


----------



## GeigerBC (Nov 29, 2006)

Gotta love Photoshop.


----------



## Mike1144 (Nov 29, 2006)

You sure the wasn't the MC Escher bridge?


----------

